# Deliverance at Dalmeny, NSW Sth Coast, November 23-25 2012



## Guest




----------



## GregL

Very likely.

Will there be crocs?


----------



## mal.com

*Yep*
Count Jan & eye in, I'll bring my Banjo Uke.

cheers Mal


----------



## Ado

Well I'll be there, but won't need a camp site. Additional local knowledge:

* Kids play area across the road.
* Inlet for kids to play in across the road.
* Excellent surfing across the road.
* IGA across the road (including petrol, bait and bottle shop).
* Takeaway and Cafe across the road (not always open).
* Worming beach across the road.
* Mummaga Lake 5 min drive (or paddle up the inlet).
* Ocean ramp 2 min drive (or 400m trolley).
* Great restaurants at Narooma - 10 mins.
* 2 off leash dog beaches within 5 min drive.
* Ocean view cycleway all the way to Narooma.

Just try to say no  .


----------



## mal.com

Mal and Jan + Banjo......were booked


----------



## granpop

Granpop & partner in process of booking.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GregL

patwah said:


> Special shout out to the Moe crew


Years of inbreeding and/or self service has lead to poor hearing and bad eyesight?


----------



## koich

PROBABLY!


----------



## Ado

The More crew will paddle here and camp on the isolated rock off the point eating rice laced with protein free curry.


----------



## koich

Moe Money, Moe Problems.


----------



## Ado

eric said:


> driving that far might cause species extinction.


Protein for the curry though.


----------



## kayakone

Eric is a contortionist. Or an acrobat. Or an olympic something.

He keeps doing tricks (at least his avatar does). Can he catch fish?

trev


----------



## koich

He's a got a hoody that gives him mad shit eater skillz.


----------



## Ado

So where are the locals? John316, Fiddy, SCM, Premium, etc. Call to arms.


----------



## Squidder

Team Squid booked and paid for


----------



## koich

I'll more than likely book in the morning.


----------



## paffoh

4 x Paffinfruit express booked


----------



## Junglefisher

Wish I could be there but just too much on this year.
Make orange syrup cake for me.


----------



## FishWhisperer

Patwah, Nars, Hippy and the Unit - Booked
BigGee and Claire (with hats - no banjos) - Booked
Mal and Jan + Banjo - Booked
Ado, Ado's hat + Fam - Locals - Cooked
Granpop & Partner - Booked
Squidder & Squidette - Booked
Paffinfruit x 4 - Booked
Starwars crew (Luke & Leia - R2TBag and ICUP) - Booked
Eric + limes ??????


----------



## shabby

Hmmmm, my first AKFF trip.....Do I or Don't I??


----------



## Junglefisher

Do it, last one was awesome.
This one won't be quite so good (I'm not going to be there).


----------



## punchanello

shabby said:


> Hmmmm, my first AKFF trip.....Do I or Don't I??


I'm in the same boat. I'd love to do it but need to clear it with the old cheese. Is it too late to book?


----------



## mal.com

A prerequisite for this course is:-






mal.com cultural attaché


----------



## kayakone

I might come too. Long way to travel, but sounds good. Can anyone play this....






As I was a goin' over the Kilgerry mountains
I met with Captain Farrell and his money he was counting
I first produced me pistol and then produced me rapier
Saying "Stand and deliver" for I am a bold deceiver

Chorus:
Mush-a ring dum-a do dum-a da
Wack fall the daddy-o, wack fall the daddy-o
There's whiskey in the jar

I counted out his money it made a pretty penny
I put it in me pocket and I took it home to Jenny
She sighed and she swore that she never would betray me
But the devil take the women for they never can be easy

(Chorus)

I went up to my chamber, all for to take a slumber
I dreamt of gold and jewels and for sure 't was no wonder
But Jenny blew me charges and she filled them up with water
Then sent for captain Farrell to be ready for the slaughter

(Chorus)

't was early in the morning, just before I rose to travel
Up comes a band of footmen and likewise captain Farrell
I first produced me pistol for she stole away me rapier
I couldn't shoot the water, so a prisoner I was taken

(Chorus)

Now there's some take delight in the carriages a rolling
and others take delight in the hurling and the bowling
but I take delight in the juice of the barley
and courting pretty fair maids in the morning bright and early

(Chorus)

If anyone can aid me 't is my brother in the army
If I can find his station in Cork or in Killarney
And if he'll go with me, we'll go rovin' through Killkenny
And I'm sure he'll treat me better than my own a-sporting Jenny

(Chorus)

Sounds good. Any decent bream down there?? 

trev


----------



## shabby

Junglefisher said:


> Do it, last one was awesome.


Yep bugger it, I'm taking time off and I'm coming along to enjoy many, many, many frothies


----------



## mal.com

kayakone said:


> I might come too. Long way to travel, but sounds good. Can anyone play this....
> trev


Yeah.. no trouble, (disclaimer) the quality may be somewhat lacking, (just played it for the first time just now) but the whisky in the jar may cure that.

Bream!.. if you have time check out the stuffed bream at the Bodalla fishing museum, its a horse.

on on 
Mal


----------



## kayakone

mal.com said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might come too. Long way to travel, but sounds good. Can anyone play this....
> trev
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. no trouble, (disclaimer) the quality may be somewhat lacking, (just played it for the first time just now) but the whisky in the jar may cure that.
> 
> Bream!.. if you have time check out the stuffed bream at the Bodalla fishing museum, its a horse.
> 
> on on
> Mal
Click to expand...

OK

Like it or lump it. It's in my busy calendar. Sydney (Longy and the harbour) a _MUST _visit on the way.

trev


----------



## CodBotherer

Hi All
Normally chasing bass at that time of year but sounds like a great weekend, have to look at the calendar.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## john316

will be trying to get there for at least part of the time, have been holding off as there are some health issues with both our parents which may take precedence.

cheers

john


----------



## robsea

Locked into calendar. Coordinated fishing OR do as you please and claim bragging rights??

cheers

rob


----------



## blueyak

So many fishing options there. The chance of snapper, salmon, bonito and possibly kings offshore. Big lizards, bream, trevally etc will be around narooma, Dalmeny has good breaming in the lake and the beach fishes great for salmon with a chance of a jew if you put the effort in.

I will try to get there, its one of my favourite areas.
Those who surf will be kept happy too, Dalmeny is reasonable and there is usually a punchy peak next to narooma breakwall.


----------



## CodBotherer

All sorted and booked, looking forward to seeing you all there.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Brez

It's confirmed I will be at narooma with the family for the week 8) Im hoping SWMBO doesn't notice the Yak on the roof racks till we leave home  not sure how I will go getting to dalmeny , will likely be getting dropped off somewhere to fish for a day At some point if I can't get there 8)


----------



## Ado

Brez said:


> not sure how I will go getting to dalmeny


Paddle out Wagonga Inlet, out through Narooma bar and turn left, 30 minutes tops.
I'm joking of course. Don't even consider crossing Narooma bar.


----------



## Brez

Ado said:


> Brez said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I will go getting to dalmeny
> 
> 
> 
> Paddle out Wagonga Inlet, out through Narooma bar and turn left, 30 minutes tops.
> I'm joking of course. Don't even consider crossing Narooma bar.
Click to expand...

Not even in the PA ? I should be able to dropped off for the day , just won't be an early starter


----------



## Squidder

Brez said:


> not sure how I will go getting to dalmeny , will likely be getting dropped off somewhere to fish for a day At some point if I can't get there 8)


One of us could easily come and pick you up Brez (I have 2 sets of cradles on the roof racks) - Dalmeny to Narooma = not far.


----------



## Brez

Good to know Squidder and thanks for the offer , I think I'll be better off bringing the outback down in that case . Havnt been offshore in ages  Need to do something about that :lol:


----------



## Brez

The PA doesn't go offshore and just to clarify I would NEVER attempt to cross any bar let alone that one in a kayak !


----------



## Ado

Also just to clarify, going offshore here is an absolute breeze. The ocean ramp is totally cruisey in anything but a 1m+ NE swell.


----------



## premium

Ado said:


> So where are the locals? John316, Fiddy, SCM, Premium, etc. Call to arms.


Jeez, missed this one somehow... will check with both bosses about time off


----------



## pescado

Hmm offshore summer ooglies or narooma surface action? Lock me in for this one guys.


----------



## john316

there have been some serious issues regarding aging and ailing parents so if I get down it will be for day visits, really want to be there but there are times when circumstances get ugly and take away choice

fingers crossed

John


----------



## CodBotherer

Now really keen, picked up a new yak just for this trip! (o.k. not just for this trip but it was a good excuse to buy another one) Bring it on


----------



## mal.com

patwah said:


> Patwah, Nars, Hippy and the Unit - Booked
> BigGee and Claire (with hats - no banjos) - Booked
> Mal and Jan + Banjo - Booked
> Ado, Ado's hat + Fam - Locals - Cooked
> Granpop & Partner - Booked
> Squidder & Squidette - Booked
> Paffinfruit x 4 - Booked
> Starwars crew (Luke & Leia - R2TBag and ICUP) - Booked
> Eric + limes ??????
> Codbotherer
> Robsea
> The Great Pescado


I think we have a quorum


----------



## Ocean67

patwah said:


> Camping, fishing weekend for those that are interested in a catch up.
> 
> November 23-25 2012


Sounds really cool, I'll put it in my diary and drop over to meet a few of you. I figure I'll either be there showing off my new kayak purchase, or enviously eyeing off everyone else's :lol:

BTW I can vouch for the camp-site, top place to stay if you don't want five-star luxury.


----------



## CodBotherer

Looking forward to this, haven't been fishing in 3 months. Hope I remember how to!!!


----------



## Zed

If only I was closer. Sounds/looks like a fantastic w/e. Lime cake and stubbies.



> - Power points in bathrooms.


Why the hell would you want PowerPoint ©® in the bathroom? Something to watch while on the pot? AUS goes all out in its restrooms.


----------



## Zed

A ppt demonstrating the Coriolis Effect would be informative for N Hemi visitors, I guess.
"It's spinning the opposite way!"


----------



## granpop

I have a son's birthday to attend that weekend - beer and sausages at Moruya, so I can't make it. Have fun and be nice 

Dave


----------



## Rstanek

I should be a goer, have a mate graduating from Creswell on the 28th so may as well blow the trip out to a week  .

Anyone still considering should book, you'd be hard-pressed to find a better spot than Narooma.


----------



## Rstanek

patwah said:


> Rstanek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should be a goer, have a mate graduating from Creswell on the 28th so may as well blow the trip out to a week  .
> 
> Anyone still considering should book, you'd be hard-pressed to find a better spot than Narooma.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring your mad skate board thingie
Click to expand...

I haven't forgotten Josh! Paddy - we'll get your falling leaf dialled in by the Sunday arvo...


----------



## kayakone

This coastline, and it's inland lakes and estuaries, has long fascinated me.

Are camping sites still available? Just thinking....

trev


----------



## koich

Just move to the Hub and be done with it Trev.


----------



## Ado

kayakone said:


> This coastline, and it's inland lakes and estuaries, has long fascinated me.
> 
> Are camping sites still available? Just thinking....
> 
> trev


The campsite holds thousands at Christmas. I'm sure you could fit (provided you don't bring your stuffed longtail collection). Give them a call and see. Take a week, better make that two. I haven't fished anything more than 20 mins away yet.


----------



## craig450

Crap!!! i keep forgetting to book my spot!!!!!!

Ill try to remember tomorrow :?


----------



## CodBotherer

When I was Talking to the owners a few weeks ago, he told me that he would have plenty of room, so booking a site wouldn't be a problem.
Cheers
Paul.
P.S. I'm currently looking at getting down there on Wednesday and staying for a week (If the weather is nice)


----------



## Squidder

Craig, I'm pretty sure Paddy already reserved a site for you (but you'll have to call Annette on 0428 635 641 to arrange payment - site should be under your name)

Unbelievably it is just 4 weeks until Dalmeny! Fingers crossed for fine weather and a hot surface bite 8)


----------



## Zed

patwah said:


> Anyone staying in the nude part of the camping ground?


Only in my mind...and all you guys, you aren't there.


----------



## CodBotherer

Do we have to wait that long???


----------



## CodBotherer

I'm thinking Tuesday or Wednesday, just to make sure the beers are cold and not to shaken up 8)


----------



## mal.com

After a bit of a health (see viewtopic.php?f=18&t=58035) scare, Jan & I will miss Dalmeny, have a great time, I'll come down for a chat on sat.

cheers Mal


----------



## paffoh

Hope to see you Saturday tall man


----------



## Ado

It will be great to catch up anyway. Dalmeny is at least the right pace.


----------



## premium

Hi Guys,
Just booked the time off work, accomodation pending.
see y'all next friday!


----------



## Ocean67

So it is happening then? Guess I'll pop over and see ya's in a week and a bit, see if I can't con a couple of test paddles out of you lot.


----------



## Ado

Go for it Ocean67. Look for the Bob Hawk wigs and fire dicks.


----------



## Brez

Well I have arrived in sunny (not !) Narooma minus my yak so I won't be partaking in the on water fishing activities  but I will try and pop in at Dalmeny and say g'day to you good folk at some point


----------



## Ado

Brez said:


> Well I have arrived in sunny (not !) Narooma


Water spouts at Batehaven. Hail as thick as snow at Bermagui. Scary stuff about. No damage here as yet. Wouldn't want to be camping or in a caravan though.

Why no yak Brez?


----------



## Squidder

Anyone know if the tempest is likely to blow through before Friday? 

Also, what are everyone's likely movements? Squidette and I have taken Friday off and will be leaving Canberra at about 9am via the butcher's shop, so should find ourselves at Dalmeny soon after 12. Anyone keen for a yak fish Friday arvo?


----------



## Ado

Squidder said:


> Anyone keen for a yak fish Friday arvo?


----------



## Squidder

Ado said:


> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone keen for a yak fish Friday arvo?
Click to expand...

   Poppering somewhere?


----------



## Ado

Squidder said:


> Poppering somewhere?


Ado's pondage? Big flats. Never tried it but ...


----------



## Ado

Squidder said:


> Anyone know if the tempest is likely to blow through before Friday?


Friday looks OK.


----------



## Brez

Ado said:


> Brez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have arrived in sunny (not !) Narooma
> 
> 
> 
> Water spouts at Batehaven. Hail as thick as snow at Bermagui. Scary stuff about. No damage here as yet. Wouldn't want to be camping or in a caravan though.
> 
> Why no yak Brez?
Click to expand...

Pretty hairy here too mate , plenty of thunderstorms, hail and wind . With having sold my outback ( poor timing I know ) I didn't have enough room in the car to bring the family and all the gear for the PA :? Plus we came via a detour to the hub . I've got 1 spin rod , a box of surface lures and my estuary blackfish gear so all is not lost ;-)


----------



## Ado

Estuary Blackfish gear = Boardwalk anywhere. Hard to find decent cabbage though.
Suface lures and spin rod = Wade the flats in front of the caravan park or in Forsters Bay at high tide. Could be too early in the season though.


----------



## Brez

Bonus , I've actually got a few blades , jigheads and sp's too 8) I'm sure I will find some time to wet a line Ado , even if only to see my kids catch something


----------



## paffoh

Brez said:


> even if only to see my kids catch something


Amen to that!

Team rat monkeys will be arriving lunch Fridays, with the elder rat grandparents arriving later.

Not sure I will get a flick in that early though...


----------



## Ado

Brez said:


> Bonus , I've actually got a few blades , jigheads and sp's too 8) I'm sure I will find some time to wet a line Ado , even if only to see my kids catch something


Boardwalk, blackfish gear, tiny bits of prawn = leatherjackets for the kids  .


----------



## Rstanek

Planning on leaving Sydney early Friday morning if not Thursday, definitely down for a fish Friday arvo!


----------



## Zed

Caught a pic on the news, here, of Brisbane airport. A jet at the terminal getting zapped by lightning.
Forgive the link source:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/1 ... 51346.html


----------



## Ado

I was more concernen about these Zed.


----------



## keza

eric said:


> Looking at those white caps, Id suggest staying on shore.


Or paddling a wave walker


----------



## Ado

keza said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at those white caps, Id suggest staying on shore.
> 
> 
> 
> Or paddling a wave walker
Click to expand...

Another marketing opportunity missed. Pity.


----------



## keza

Ado said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at those white caps, Id suggest staying on shore.
> 
> 
> 
> Or paddling a wave walker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another marketing opportunity missed. Pity.
Click to expand...

He would have paddled right into the middle of that spout. (hopefully).


----------



## Zed

Ado said:


> I was more concernen about these Zed.


That is a stout 'spout. The way it just sat there and sucked, I wonder if there was any fish raining down anywhere. I hope it just petered out on its own and didn't head for land.


----------



## CodBotherer

Hope the weather improves,
I'm looking at getting down there on Thursday.
See you all down there
Cheers
Paul


----------



## pescado

Was hoping to get down friday but two sickies this week has put an end to that....sat morning it is! Will everyone be hitting wagonga?


----------



## Ado

Wagonga won't be my pick for Saturday, but there may be some takers.
Wagonga is never kind to me and it will be low tide in the middle of the day so the flats will be dry.

Mummuga or the big blue maybe?


----------



## paffoh

Pondage!


----------



## Ado

paffoh said:


> Pondage!


Definitely another option. You'll have to donate all eyes and tongues though.


----------



## Ado

Friday looks like bliss. Saturday morning looks OK. Looks like summer nor-easters Saturday afternoon and all Sunday. You can hide from those easily in Mummuga, Wagonga and Ado's Pondage

Is anyone interested in an early Saturday morning ocean fish? It will be the only chance for the weekend.


----------



## Ado

Simple launch. No surf. Some concern if the swell gets over 1.5m from the NE (not looking likely).

Target species = 32cm sand flathead  .
Seriously large salmon, gotta be Snapper out there somewhere.
I just use my 2-4kg and 3-7kg outfit with 10lb and 15lb braid.


----------



## Zed

Ado said:


> 2-4kg and 3-7kg outfit with 10lb and 15lb braid.


That's a lot of conversion for an Aussie using a [presumably] Taiwanese rod and Japanese reel. It's amazing it works.


----------



## Ado

Weird huh. Much of our line is still rated as lb rather than kg (e.g. Fireline). We also still quote people's heights in feet and inches.
They are about the only medieval hangovers we have left.

Fluid ounces indeed. You need to know the specific gravity and have a calculator to know how drunk you will get.

Edit: I forgot. Marajuana is also still measured in ounces too.


----------



## Zed

Ado said:


> Edit: I forgot. Marajuana is also still measured in ounces too.


As it should be. But I know there are 28g per. Don't ask how I know, but I know.

Beers now have %ABV (Alcohol by volume) so no need to convert that anymore.


----------



## CodBotherer

If the weather stays the same as it currently is in Bungendore, this weekend should be tops, looking forward to getting there, which ATM is about midday tomorrow. Might even get time for an arvo session.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Ado

The weather has been a bit crappy down here CodBotherer. Strong NE winds now swung to SE. Storms around too.

I won't be able to come and play tomorrow, but I can call in to the campsite to say hello. Let me know where you are and identifying features.


----------



## koich

Long trenchcoat with a bowler hat, no distinguishable pants under jacket, seemingly bad case of Parkinsons judging by the hand movement in the pockets.


----------



## CodBotherer

OH Sh#t, 
I will now be later as I have to go back home to get all of the above, ( bugger just another 300 k's)
Anyway, the yaks may be a give away ( I'm on a sort of road trip so have 2 ) other than that I'll be the drunken idiot( drinking Pats requested ales) maybe, other than that look for the dark grey caddy van.
I can already feel the serenity  
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Ado

There are alreadt about 5 yaks in the campground, so forgive me.

I'll look for the dark grey van.


----------



## koich

CodBotherer said:


> other than that look for the dark grey caddy van.
> I can already feel the serenity
> Cheers
> Paul


----------



## CodBotherer

Cheers Ado,
Will be there somewhere, some more help its my work van so look for living (on the) edge.


----------



## CodBotherer

Wrong van, I sold that last week


----------



## Ado

Why does Candy deserve her freedom?


----------



## koich

Because she's trapped in the van?


----------



## CodBotherer

Just a drunken thought at the time, but if you saw candy,,,, sweet!!!


----------



## CodBotherer

Never been to Dalmeny, 
What a beautiful place, just hope the fish are friendly


----------



## Zed

Have fun, Dalmenites! 
Tomorrow is Thanksgiving; a day for pondering and giving thanks for what one has, and what has been bestowed upon. Remember to be thankful I'm not there to catch all your fish, drink all your beer and steal all your wimin.
lol

Z


----------



## Squidder

Zed said:


> Have fun, Dalmenites!
> Tomorrow is Thanksgiving; a day for pondering and giving thanks for what one has, and what has been bestowed upon. Remember to be thankful I'm not there to catch all your fish, drink all your beer and steal all your wimin.
> lol
> 
> Z


Cheers Zed, we will give thanks, and some of us may even be channeling your avatar later in the day 

Very very excited about the weekend, bring on the hot bite and I'll see you guys around lunch time on Friday (a few of us will be arriving around that time it seems).


----------



## Ado

You'll be with us in spirit Zed. Trad Tequila?


----------



## Ado

Still planning on a Friday afternoon session Squidder? If so, what time on the water and where? I'll be available, but have to be back by 5pm.


----------



## Squidder

Ado said:


> Still planning on a Friday afternoon session Squidder? If so, what time on the water and where? I'll be available, but have to be back by 5pm.


Yes mate, still extremely keen, maybe marvelous Mummuga? On the water at 1.30-2-ish?


----------



## Ado

I'm much more keen to try pondage, especially if you want togive it some surface action.


----------



## Squidder

Fine by me mate


----------



## premium

Just about to start the run down from the land of many bogans. 
Will be hitting the wagonga racks tomorrow morning if anyone's around and keen!


----------



## kayakone

Ado said:


> Still planning on a Friday afternoon session Squidder? If so, what time on the water and where? I'll be available, but have to be back by 5pm.


Green with envy. But a man cannot be everywhere at once.n Maybe next year.

Remember ... no lies. :lol:

trev


----------



## Ado

Lying will be preferable to the shocking debauchery that will define the truth.


----------



## kayakone

Ado said:


> Lying will be preferable to the shocking debauchery that will define the truth.


They don't call me porky for no reason. :lol:

trev


----------



## Rstanek

I'm also still keen to hit the pondage, I can fish 'til midnight with you Jase


----------



## Ado

It's an extaordinarily beautiful day down here today, the pick of Spring so far.


----------

